
Show HN: PouchDB Bindings for PureScript - brakmic
https://github.com/brakmic/purescript-pouchdb
======
fiatjaf
Totally unrelated: is Purescript good? Does it prevents me from deploying
totally bugged code? Does it have good Vim integration? Is it easy to install?
Does it require Haskell? How do I start? Where can I get good answers to these
questions?

~~~
brakmic
[http://www.purescript.org/](http://www.purescript.org/)

The Book (for free):
[https://leanpub.com/purescript/read](https://leanpub.com/purescript/read)

Cheers,

------
brakmic
I'm currently adding plain API calls. Later I'll take care of proper mappings
for various Options (ajax, remote, indexedb, websql etc.).

For now, these APIs are available: create, destroy, put, post & info.

Cheers,

